# Water preference?



## ion (Jun 20, 2003)

Water in the Ps tank gets cloudy, darker, or unclear very quickly due to their excessive droppings. Although their dropping are filtered, the water gets darker or yellowish very soon after each water change. Should the water in Ps tank be changed often...cuz I am on a lazy side when it comes to changing water...... Are they sensitive to dirty water? I have seen many pics of Ps living in cloudy water..... Do they prefer darker water since they are sort of afraid of light?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

welcome to pfury..can you give up more info on your tank..how amny p's? how gallons is the tank?filter system running?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

P's are very hardy. They can live in poulted water but why would you do that? If your lazy on the water changing side then i would sugguest you feed it less or but more filters to clear up your water. Even though the water may seem clear its true that the aminona is still in the water. Lastyly, P's to prefer darker water but the way your doing it is not right, its dangerous to your fish and it may promote some nasty stuff to gorw in your tank. Try using black water extrac if you want dark murky water


----------



## ion (Jun 20, 2003)

The tank I have is a 79 liter (21 gal) and also 56 liter (15 gal). I separate 23 juvenille Ps (more or less 2 inch each) between the two tanks.

I understand that the tanks are too small, especially when they grew up..... and I think that is where the problem lies...... Being a responsible pet owner, I am planning to give up some of them to my firends...

It was an impulse buy for me to get the 23 juvenille Ps since I used to live in LA and I can't get my hand on Ps there, and now I am back living in my country, I can get hold of Ps easily and at a very cheap price. I bought those 23 Ps at around Rp 100,000 = USD $12. As you see they are 'dirt' cheap here....

I am not really sure what species they are but, but I guess they are RBP. I was afraid that they are pacus, but after learning how to differentiate them from the forum here (thanks)







, they look to me that they are real Ps. (bulldog look, lower jaws more protuding, small eye, small tail, etc....)









I'll post their pictures soon, and I hope your expertise would identify their true identity.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Moved to equipment discussion.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Holy Crap! You have way too much fish in there. That is the main reason your water is so dirty. Get rid of them before they start killing each other =) BTW get some pics, i would love to see a overrowded tank like that


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

You have found the source of all your problems. These tanks, the 15 and 21, are much to small to handle this many P's even at this size. When the get larger, you can perhaps only house one P in each of these tanks. Perhaps you might want to try a larger tank.

~Dj


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

yeah bigger tank dog


----------



## maverick (Apr 17, 2003)

P's are very hardy


----------

